# bottling honey



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm using a small kitchen bowl and I let it set for 24 hrs. Not sure if the bigger buckets require longer.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

robinh said:


> for small scale beeks with with just a few hives ,after extracting how long do you let honey sit in your bucket in order for the debris,bubbles,etc to rise to the top before draining into your bottles? of course this would be also strained thru a bucket top screen before going into the buckets .


Depends on temperature of the honey, moisture content and current inventory levels. Also if I need to put something else in my bottling bucket. Moisture content and temperature drastically affect viscosity. Which in turn determines how quick bubbles rise and solids sink.

but for me, normally it stays in my bottling bucket less than 24 hours. I like to bottle it when possible while it still retained heat from the hive. (I don't hear or pasteurize any of my honey)


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

At 70 to 80 degrees I will let a double screened 5 gallon bucket of honey set at least 24 hours which seems to do just fine.


----------



## robinh (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone, Beesource rocks!!!


----------

